
LIGO gravitational wave annoncement - sshillo
https://www.ligo.caltech.edu/news/ligo20160208
======
chrispeel
Event info:
[https://indico.cern.ch/event/496299/](https://indico.cern.ch/event/496299/)
It's at 7:30am PST

Phys.org has details: [http://phys.org/news/2016-02-gravitational-window-
universe.h...](http://phys.org/news/2016-02-gravitational-window-
universe.html)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11068061](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11068061)

